
Yahoo releases nodejs framework - bitsweet
http://developer.yahoo.com/blogs/ydn/posts/2011/11/yahoo-announces-cocktails-%E2%80%93-shaken-not-stirred/
======
georgemcbay
Fixed headline:

Yahoo releases nothing. Might release something in 2012.

This jab is really on the HN article headline, not the link which properly
headlines this news as "announces".

------
jeffreymcmanus
So it looks like they're pre-announcing a developer platform as a way to
support the launch of a consumer app (Livestand). But the actual developer
bits aren't actually available yet? What?

Why are you wasting my time, Yahoo? Who does this?

~~~
joshu
Typical Yahoo. Maybe someone announced it so they could claim the buzz as
progress?

Didn't you work there?

~~~
jeffreymcmanus
Yes, I founded and ran Y's developer network, so I would have been the one to
tell these guys that they can't pre-announce a developer product.

The last year I ran YDN we were the most productive product organization in
Yahoo, releasing a new developer product on average every month with a team of
six people. A few years after I left I'd heard the team swelled to over 100
people and they had essentially stopped releasing developer products.

~~~
joshu
Yep. I'm familiar with the pain...

------
atarian
It's unsettling how Yahoo management refuses to acknowledge Yahoo as a tech
company despite great offerings like this.

------
tlb
I predict the coffee-themed frameworks will outperform the cocktail-themed
frameworks, if only because of the developers who choose them.

~~~
stock_toaster
Someone should write a framework named 'Kahlúa' and bring these two groups
together. :)

------
jordow
I've built a toolkit that does this very thing (rendering the user interface
on either client or node.js arbitrarily) <https://github.com/jordow/FaxJs/>

    
    
        From the video: "There are a number of existing frameworks for javascript today, but there are none like Mojito that try to blur and succeed at blurring the the server client boundary."
    

I commend Yahoo for tackling this extremely challenging problem. I'd love to
see their framework so I can compare benchmarks with FaxJs. Let's see it
Yahoo!

I'm guessing Mojito has a ton of functionality surrounding ajax/queries and
business logic modules etc. FaxJs is a work in progress, but it has a couple
of novel concepts besides server side rendering: In FaxJs, your view is simply
a function of your model, or a "projection". That function acts as an
invariant that the system upholds at all times without introducing any other
concepts/abstractions. Sometimes, a function is enough.

------
tcarnell
Not really sure what problem this solves.

I could imagine something like this from college students, but with the
resources Yahoo has I expect bigger, game changing technologies.

The only Yahoo technology I use for web development is the YSlow Firebug
plugin...which is itself infinately less useful than Firebug!

~~~
pshapiro
infinitely _

------
cies
first video was quite nice, second video brings a lot of crap, for instance it
sais:

* "up until today you had to rewrite JS into another language in order to run on the server" (what about node.js that is around since '09, manhattan is not even released _today_)

* manhattan provides a "service" called "performance", that nodejs does not have -- not kidding see 2:10

* and we have another word for widget!!! not applet, weblet, plasmoid, webobject, or simply widget: no, it is a "mojit"

i would definitely give it a shot when it is released.. in between of all the
non-sense it actually sounded quite interesting. it seems a bit richer then
plain nodejs+jquery+heroku, especially wrt x-platform and client-and-or-server
capable code.

------
kapso
No download link, no links to these projects. Well done yahoo.

------
patrickaljord
So is there a link to download that somewhere?

------
khookie
is it just me or is this some sort of google app engine rehash with js?

------
lanstein
Typo in pic: Manhahattan

------
wavephorm
So basically YUI on the server and geared for publishers?

------
thedangler
Sounds interesting. I have so many yahoo accounts. I make a account each time
I try their products. I then loose interest and the account. Maybe I'll keep
this one.

